# About to burst!



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili:

I just had a long skype talk w/my daughter in the UK & she said I can tell you that she is pregnant---albeit only 11 wks. She had her first appointment with a doctor on Friday. I have known for a while but she did not want me to tell many people in the event things go south. I have waited a long, long time to hear this news! :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:She will be 37 this year so we are hopeful all will be ok. She is teaching at the university and has a contract, but her DH has not been able to find a job (he is a bio-chemist w/a doctorate). They are looking around for something for him. 

This is why I have been a bit uncertain about HH this year---baby is due early Sept. We are looking into another date to be there for an extended period which would mean changing the meetup date. I will let you know when it is finalized.
Our other daughter is getting married in the US in April so it will be a busy year for us, and it will be fun to be together as a family in California where the wedding will take place.
As Pat says "Life is good.":wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations Nana (Grandma?, MeeMa? MamaSandi?...) And more importantly, Kitzel is going to be an Uncle and Lisel is going to be an Aunt!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Is this your first grandchild?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am going to be called Ami (not said like Amy, more like Mami without the M)! My daughters call me Mutti as they grew up in Germany/Austria/UK. 
Lisel isn't so sure about being an aunt yet! Kitzi is one of those "bring it on" kinda' guys!

YES! this is my first grandchild! and I am "over the moon!"


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wohooo :chili: Congrats :chili:

I wish her a good pregnancy and safe delivery


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats!! How exciting!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

WOOHOO! Congratulations! That is just about the best news anyone can receive! I'm so thrilled she let you share it with us. We will have a few SM babies this year! yayyyyyy!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

That is WONDERFUL!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

YEAHHHHHH SANDI! So very happy for you and your family. What a beautiful blessing! Please send your daughter our congrats. ♥♥♥
:cheer: *GO PINK!* *GO BLUE!*:cheer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, you are so right---blessing! At her wedding she asked that a special prayer be prayed for the "blessing of children" in her marriage. She was pretty sure she might not be able to have children---so we really know that this IS a blessing. She is being very cautious about telling people she knows until she gets closer to the due date---but I am NOT (w/her permission!)


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ami's are allowed to get away with spilling secrets....and lots more stuff too! Let the shopping begin lol!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

How exciting, and congratulations! What an awesome way to start the new year! Such a wonderful blessing-- so glad her prayers were answered!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Whoooo Hooooo Sandi!!! We are now officially in a unique club....First Time Grandmothers!! I am so happy for you and your daughter. They will be due about the same time also. This is amazing news!!! Please keep us informed as she progresses. Again, I am just thrilled for you...I know the feeling!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats that is wonderful news!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((( Sandi)))))) I am so excited for you, there's nothing like a new baby to make you realize what life is all about. That little baby will bring great joy to all of you, God's little miracle. I am so happy for your daughter.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations! it will be an exciting year.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Congratulations, Sandi. :chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:MAZEL TOV:cheer: Sandi, I'm so thrilled for you all. What a wonderful reason to not hold the HH meetup in Sept. I was wondering what was up. :blink: I had my son when I was 38, so hoping the same for your daughter. This is an amazing year for you and Dwight and the girls. :drinkup::smootch:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations, Sandi!!! :chili::chili::chili::aktion033: My sister says that having grandchildren is the best thing in the world. Prayers for your daughter for a healthy pregnancy and delivery.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This is wonderful news Sandi! I will certainly keep her and the baby in my thoughts. A blessing indeed !!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! I've had two grandsons in two years and it's great! I had the 10-month-old three days this weekend and what a joy he is! I am EXHAUSTED though. I have to stay home from work tomorrow just to catch up!

It will be wonderful going through this experience with you!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Sandi-I am so happy for you!!:chili::chili: What wonderful news! BTW, I was 39 when my youngest son was born. I had no problems at all except for eating too much chocolate. :HistericalSmiley: He is a normal, healthy 20 year-old .:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Whoooo Hooooo Sandi!!! We are now officially in a unique club....First Time Grandmothers!! I am so happy for you and your daughter. They will be t the same time also. This is amazing news!!! Please keep us informed as she progresses. Again, I am just thrilled for you...I know the feeling!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


 Wooo Hooo!!! Yes this is a club. I'm not a first timer, but my diaughter is also having her first baby this April! My two grandchildren are with my son. So much fun having my daughter expecting! Congrats!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sandi that is such great news...congratulations!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sandi.... so very happy for you!!! Gosh what an exciting year you have ahead of you!! a wedding and a new grandbaby... Blessings wished on both events! 

BTW how's our boy Kitzel doing???


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kalimara---I wrote that phonetically as I don't really speak Greek, or "it's all Greek to me." (Good morning!)
I want to answer more of the quotes later but wanted to tell about Kitzi ---he saw an ER vet on Sat. She did a chem panel & CBC that will come back tomorrow afternoon. I suspect that it will be fine but he has been off since he had the anesthesia for the aborted ex-rays to check up after 6 (& later 12 wks) of his surgery. He is also hoping a lot still. He had a funny stool and has been very restless at night. 

:w00t::w00t:
I am wondering if Lisi may be going into her first heat---she is still at just over 3 lbs and I surely want her to stop growing before she is spayed if we go that route (she is a potential show dog, but I think she is going to be too small, which is okay w/me). She turns 7 months soon & still very much a puppy. I talked w/the ER vet on Sat. & she encouraged me not to spay her yet. My regular vet has been ill except for a couple of days since Christmas.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Great news Sandi! That is so exciting!!! :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Whoooo Hooooo Sandi!!! We are now officially in a unique club....First Time Grandmothers!! I am so happy for you and your daughter. They will be due about the same time also. This is amazing news!!! Please keep us informed as she progresses. Again, I am just thrilled for you...I know the feeling!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


Yes Dianne, I know we have PM'ed & I feel so grateful for both of us (and Pam) that we can share in this joy together. It is almost inexpressible!:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> ((((( Sandi)))))) I am so excited for you, there's nothing like a new baby to make you realize what life is all about. That little baby will bring great joy to all of you, God's little miracle. I am so happy for your daughter.


You would surely know Paula! My daughter is holding back on her feelings for now, but I am not! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer:MAZEL TOV:cheer: Sandi, I'm so thrilled for you all. What a wonderful reason to not hold the HH meetup in Sept. I was wondering what was up. :blink: I had my son when I was 38, so hoping the same for your daughter. This is an amazing year for you and Dwight and the girls. :drinkup::smootch:


WOW, Sue! and WOW spelled upside down is MOM! :innocent: You were a courageous lady. I didn't mean that---I meant you ARE a courageous lady!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> This is wonderful news Sandi! I will certainly keep her and the baby in my thoughts. A blessing indeed !!!!


When Conor was born I remember thinking---oh that lucky grandmother! :thumbsup:

And the same when I see Glenda's little Ryder! But I honestly never believed this day would come for me. :chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Oh, Sandi-I am so happy for you!!:chili::chili: What wonderful news! BTW, I was 39 when my youngest son was born. I had no problems at all except for eating too much chocolate. :HistericalSmiley: He is a normal, healthy 20 year-old .:wub:


Is it possible to eat TOO MUCH chocolate? My mom used to tell me that is why my eyes are so dark brown! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, I am so happy for you! 

There is nothing in the world like being a grandparent. For one thing ... as a grandparent, you can spoil your grandchild without feeling guilty! As you know, my granddaughter, Ashley, is one of the lights of my life. 

And, I can tell you now, Sandi ... that your first grandchild will adore you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Wooo Hooo!!! Yes this is a club. I'm not a first timer, but my diaughter is also having her first baby this April! My two grandchildren are with my son. So much fun having my daughter expecting! Congrats!!


Pam, I love looking at all your grandchildren's photos on FB---birthday parties, etc. Now another one? More photos, please!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sandi, I am so happy for you!
> 
> There is nothing in the world like being a grandparent. For one thing ... as a grandparent, you can spoil your grandchild without feeling guilty! As you know, my granddaughter, Ashley, is one of the lights of my life.
> 
> And, I can tell you now, Sandi ... that your first grandchild will adore you.


Oh Marie, do you think so? I know Ashley adores you & Felix. I so hope this is true. I long to be adored by my little grandchild. I already had a dream that it was a little boy w/curly dark hair (only he was about 3-4 yrs. old in my dream, but I knew he was my grandbaby!) 
I really wanted my DH & I to have a little boy, but I had diabetes in both pregnancies & almost lost the first baby due to a cord situation. My doctors did not want us to risk another pregnancy. My daughter doesn't care if it is a boy or a girl!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats, Sandi!!! My first niece or nephew will be born around the same time!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations, Grandma!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:cheer: congratulations. It is so wonderful being a Grandma :tender: I am very excited for you.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh Sandi how wonderful!!!!!
What fabulous news, you must be delighted. A beautiful baby is such a blessing for all of you. Hope your daughter is well and not feeling too sick.......that sick feeling is the worst ever but well worth it.
xx xx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

BeautyBoy said:


> Oh Sandi how wonderful!!!!!
> What fabulous news, you must be delighted. A beautiful baby is such a blessing for all of you. Hope your daughter is well and not feeling too sick.......that sick feeling is the worst ever but well worth it.
> xx xx


Thank you Brenda, actually she is feeling pretty cruddy! She has 3 more lectures this term but she does a lot more than lectures so there is no rest really. She loves her work, so that helps!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sandi, I am so happy for you!
> 
> There is nothing in the world like being a grandparent. For one thing ... as a grandparent, you can spoil your grandchild without feeling guilty! As you know, my granddaughter, Ashley, is one of the lights of my life.
> 
> And, I can tell you now, Sandi ... that your first grandchild will adore you.





edelweiss said:


> Oh Marie, do you think so? I know Ashley adores you & Felix. I so hope this is true. I long to be adored by my little grandchild. I already had a dream that it was a little boy w/curly dark hair (only he was about 3-4 yrs. old in my dream, but I knew he was my grandbaby!)
> I really wanted my DH & I to have a little boy, but I had diabetes in both pregnancies & almost lost the first baby due to a cord situation. My doctors did not want us to risk another pregnancy. My daughter doesn't care if it is a boy or a girl!


I not only think so ... I know so. You will be the best grandma ... Ami ... for sure, Sandi. 

In Greek ... grandma is YiaYia. And, if you are blessed with a little granddaughter ... and, when in Greece, you can call her Kukla or Kukiaki ... which are endearling words meaning doll, and my little doll. (Once upon I time, I spoke Greek fluently ... I do love the language)

We adore Ashley, too. She will be nineteen on Sunday ... and, she is still the sweetest young lady. I was the one who it seems was left to teach her things like brushing her teeth and going to the bathroom before going to sleep. When she was about four years old, and before going to bed one night, she said ... "You know, what Grandma? You are the person who always tells me to brush my teeth, wash my hands, and go to the bathroom before going to sleep. And, I love you for that." To hear those words from such a young child always stayed with me ... and, of course, it is a lesson that we be there, not only for the fun times with our grandchild, but, to be there, when we can help guide them to do the right things. But, on the otherhand, as grandparents ... we get to spoil them, too! 

Sandi, you have a heart of gold. And, your grandchild will look up to you as a wonderful role model. 

Now, in the meantime, please tell your daughter not to overdo it, so that she has the best pregnancy experience. :tender:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh I know you are so excited, you will be a wonderful grandmother cuz you're a wonderful friend!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Today was the ultra sound of my daughter's baby, and it is amazing at only 12 weeks that you can actually see the brain! My daughter said the baby was so active the tech had a problem taking measurements, and the baby kept wiping it's brow! I am smitten!:wub::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

It certainly is amazing! Congrats grandma!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That's really cool Sandi. My boys were both considered high risk so I got ultrasounds almost every appointment, they are just amazing. We can watch them grow from a dot to a full on kid! 

So happy and excited for you!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

It's news like this and days like mine today that show us what's really important. 
Congratulations sandi. So happy for you!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It also looks like baby has it tongue sticking out!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sandi this is so precious!!! How wonderful that you get to see your Grandbaby so soon! Hope your daughter is doing great  .


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Sandi, this is so exciting and miraculous to see!!!:chili:. I hope one of these days I hear the good news too. My son and daughter in law got married 2 yrs. ago and are building a house in Md. and maybe after they get settled...........???????? I am waiting..........


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This baby is beautiful!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Sandi!!! I'm sorry I'm so late, I missed this thread. I am so happy for you, your daughter and her family!


----------

